
Ask HN: How is you health? - Pooky
Hi guys,<p>for me IT is one of most interesting and important field for now and definitely in future. It require a lot of knowledge, studying, problem solving skill, patience and intelligence. IT jobs are one of most well paid jobs today. Still, it`s very specific job because most of time you communicate with computer and nobody exactly know, what it can do to humans and human body.<p>So my question is simple. How is your health? Do you recognize in you or some of your friends or co-wokers any issues in your body, that are related to computer usage? It doesn&#x27;t have to be only physical like excessive weight, neck pain or bad posture, it can also relate to your brain like depression, headache, eye sensitivity, mood swing, communication skill, sleep or any other you can think of and it`s probably related to computer usage. I appreciate every answer to get little bit more insight into this.<p>Thanks
Martin
======
throwaway30yo
Complete shit. Being 100% honest here.

Overweight from eating like crap, too many office snacks, drink 5+ cups of
coffee a day, eat fast food, back pain from sitting too much, poor
circulation, bad sleeping habits, carpal tunnel, high blood pressure, stressed
out and depressed, think about ending life fairly often.

10 years into a career as a professional software developer, been writing
software for 18 years though. 32 years old.

Through these sacrifices I have managed to make an absolutely ridiculous
income, more then I ever dreamed of to be honest. In one year I make what my
father made in 5 working for the federal government. I recently put in my
notice and I am retiring. I hope to never write a line of code again in my
life.

I love technology but being involved in software was not for me.

~~~
chatmasta
> Through these sacrifices I have managed to make an absolutely ridiculous
> income

Beware of attribution error. Were these "sacrifices" necessary to gain the
income? I strongly disagree that healthy lifestyle and productivity/income are
mutually exclusive.

------
olegious
I make time to workout and have a standing desk at work (alternate between
sitting and standing). I'm 35, in the industry for about 10 years. Excellent
health, strong, good mobility, flexible. You just have to watch your diet,
make time to walk and exercise. You don't have to go crazy, even a little bit
makes a difference. Also make sure your work space is ergonomically
configured.

------
dundercoder
Sitting will kill you. I managed to drop 60 lbs (205 to 145 at 5’8”) but
without excercise, and I mean _real_ regular cardio and resistance training,
I’m a thin but unfit person.

The open office craze and being on call all the time might have affected my
sanity, seriously.

Any employer that demands more than 45 hours a week, unreasonable on call
demands, and isn’t willing to let you take 1-2 breaks per hour isn’t worth
pursuing.

~~~
romanovcode
> I’m a thin but unfit person

> _real_ regular cardio and resistance training

I never understood this logic. Why you, as a thin person, do any cardio at
all.

~~~
yorwba
Having little body fat doesn't automatically make you fit. Cardio isn't just
good for losing weight, but also for improving your endurance. Fitness and
weight may be inversely correlated for most people, but not for everyone.

As another thin but untrained person, I'm still short for breath e.g. when the
elevator is broken and I need to climb the stairs for 10 floors. Exercise has
benefits beyond looking thin.

~~~
romanovcode
You burn your muscles on cardio if you don't have fat.

Why not eating surplus and lifting weights instead?

~~~
yorwba
Interesting, I didn't consider the possibility to actually weaken the muscles
with exercise. However, I'm unsure why you recommend weight lifting as an
alternative. Why not eating surplus and cardio instead?

~~~
romanovcode
Yeah, also good idea. I guess we can agree that if person is thin and doing
any sort of exercise it should eat surplus in order to not become even more
thin.

------
andscoop
I run regularly, averaging ~5 miles per week, but I have had plenty of 30+ mpw
and plenty of 0 mpw. I have other active hobbies such as hiking, cycling, team
sports and weight lifting.

On the flip side of this, I have a phone addiction. Drink more than the
government recommends, use nicotine occasionally to boost performance and
overall eat too much.

I could always be healthier, but time is my biggest hindrance from being so.

------
k__
I feel pretty healthy.

But I started lifting and climing a few years ago and I only work 4-6h a day.

------
swimmercol
Go Sailing!.

------
Throwaway8651
24YO male. I guess it’s OK, could be better!

I spend a lot of time sitting and looking at a monitor, which I am quite
conscious of.

I’ve got back into running, and will run 3-4 times per week in the evenings
after work. I do this to unwind, clear the mind and get rid of stress.

I walk about 3 miles to and from the office, which I suppose would be good if
it wasn’t for all the pollution in London.

I seldom eat junk food, and cook most nights of the week. I’ve started to
snack on healthier food like plain Yoghurt and Soreen Malt Loaf, which I’ve
acquired a taste for.

I do however have a Vanilla Nespresso Coffee and chocolate brioche roll each
morning before I leave for work. On the weekend I’ll make porridge though.

